
Apply HN: Gameplan – Personal Learning Assistant for School Kids - ganadiniakshay
The problem we are trying to solve is providing a more personal and improved learning experience to school students. The way this would work is if a student attends a lecture in class, she finds videos&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;articles from around the web on the same topic once she goes back home. Based on the type of content she chooses (small video vs long , blog vs video) we show her similar things. Apart from this teachers can set weak topics for each student and they get more content of that topic. Teachers and parents can monitor what content is being looked at by the kids.<p>We want to build this initially as a web app and then progress to a moodle plugin.<p>It is primarily for the Asian market.
======
chaostheory
I can see you guys having an edge in places where the content isn't in
English, but how are you planning to be better than Khan Academy in the long
run?

------
ganadiniakshay
About Us: Akshay Kulkarni is a software engineer at Microsoft. He is also
mentoring high school teachers in US and Canada for the CS50AP curriculum
developed by Harvard. He recently attended the highly selective MIT
Entrepreneurship bootcamp and his team was one of the winners.

Kruthi Mohan is a final year Engineering student. She recently won a National
Level Hackathon. She is also one of the 50 people selected for Indian School
of Business's YLP (Young Leaders Program) to do an MBA.

We have known each other for around 13 years

------
kobisrish
This is a cool idea. We did something similar in a college club where we
suggested people online courses and content. I am guessing you are trying to
automate this process. Love the idea.

~~~
ganadiniakshay
Hey, thanks!! Yeah we want to help students better leverage the online content
that is freely available to improve their learning experience.

------
brudgers
A great purpose. Is there educational literature or research behind the
pedagogical model?

